# Fundraiser: Help Sativa Get To New Mexico



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

OK guys, it's been heavy on my heart and i dont want anyone to judge me.
I am trying to re-home sativa. and its killing me that i need to re-home her, and i dont want the BS judgmental crap on here. it kills me to go on here anymore.
I havent had any luck finding her a home near by, and i dont really trust anyone with her. Lisa has agreed to foster her, if i can come up with the funds to get her there.
I need to re-home her because my chrons disease is literally killing me. i can work her physically all day, but that doesnt phase her, and i do obedience and she is a well trained dog. nismo doesnt get any time, because of me trying to work through her and make sure she is tired at the end of the night. and to be honest, sarah doesnt get my time either. and now that my baby is going to be born in about a month, thats even more stress on my plate.
I can't bare the thought of re-homing my tiba tiba, but if im going to get well physically and mentally, i have to. for my families sake.
my dr's wont let me work, but i try to find jobs anyway. im hoping SSI will go through here in 4-6 months.
im starting my own business and will be a stay at home father, because i cant keep a job because of my disease.

i thought i could do it, but i feel i have really failed her, and failed this site. This may sound like a CL story, and is why i havent put her on CL, but its truly not. My family needs me to be here. my son needs his father to be around and to be a dad. and sarah needs me to be a husband.

I dont know where to even turn to look for a home for her, except on GP. i just wants whats best for my lil girl, and i feel that once my business does take off and my son is born, where will that leave time for sativa? nismo is chill, he doesnt need to be worked all the time, he's good with fetch and walks a couple times a week.

i really thought i could do this and pull through when we found out sarah was pregnant. but i got dealt some crappy cards and i just dont know what to do. so I have came to the conclusion, and it kills me, sativa needs a new home. 
I'm working on shipping info, so as of right now im not clear on what in need to ship her from PDX to NM. But as soon as I find out I will post it up.

I appreciate GP, Dave, and all the mods and people on here that support me and what im doing and letting me sell these on here to get her to where she is going.

I have made key chains: 1" wide PitBull's and a little bit of Pug pattern. 
key chains come with all hardware shown.

The 4" one's will be $7 each, three for $20, or five for $30. 
The long one's that would go around your neck will be $10. I have made a few pitbull ones, and will need to know if you would like a Pug one.
If you would like to order more than what i have said im sure we can work something out.
*How to order:*use your paypal email, then hit the donate button. in the notes put your name and your SN and your address, and specify what your ordering. (using the price guide)
[email protected]
https://cms.paypal.com/us/cgi-bin/?c..._us/send_money

4" pitbull








4" pug









And the ones that go around your neck


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Trevor, you should post up a link for donations through paypal


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Hey Trevor PM me. My best friend from high school and her husband and very interested in adopting her. They have a huge fenced in yard and have expierience with the breed. I can give you their number so you can talk with them and check them out. They are also willing to drive at least half way to meet if you approve of the home, and I will come with them . They are a great family with kids who would just love her if you guys are interested.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

hot dang, Hopefully they work out for you guys!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

They are super cool people that I've grown up with. They had 2 beautiful pits a while back but one was theirs and was was his brothers so when the brother moved out they gave him their dog. Both pups were acting sad and not eating so they felt it was best for both dogs to stay where they were comfertable and loved. They have a huge fenced property right on the outside of town and have no other pets so she'd get all the attention. They also said that they will send updates with pics and you'd be welcome to come visit her any time you guys want.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

That would be great! I hope it works out if not will foster her till she finds a home. Fingers crossed


----------



## Loke-a-doke (Jun 11, 2010)

Aww I'm so sorry you have to give up your little girl  That must be sooo hard for you I can't even imagine but try not to worry you're obviously doing the very best you can and you really need to think about your family and your new baby right now. It sounds like Krystal has a great set up though I hope that works out for you guys! I'd love to help out if you set up a way to donate on here 

Good Luck with everything!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Wow Krystal that would be so friggin cool!!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

wow that would be awesome, let us know how it works out, i wish i had the room here


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

No judgement here man.... sorry you are having to do this.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Hope it works out OK, mate. Some things are just beyond your control, y'know.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

That would be great if you found her a home Krystal. That way you could keep us all updated on how she is doing too.


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

I barely got through the OP's post without tears, but after reading the replies there was no way not to cry. What wonderful big hearted people there are in the pit world. How in the world could anyone "out there" think bad of this breed when such loving people own and love them???


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

How much would it be to send the dog to Lisa? Let us know what comes out of Krystal's proposal. That would be sweet!


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

You're doing the right thing. Good luck to you buddy.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i gotta call krystal tomorrow, before i set up a link.
ugh its so hectic. i'll call you tomorrow krystal. thank you.
i'll keep everyone updated. 
thank you for all the support everyone. i cant do it without you.


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear what you are going through Trevor, but stuff does happen. There is no judging someone who clearly loves their dog but due to physical illness cannot care for them. I hope you find her a home who will love her as much as you do. If there is anything I can do don't hesitate. We are all here for you. The best of luck to you my friend with rehoming, your family and your health.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i think this works LMK if doesnt.

https://www.paypal.com/us/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_account&nav=0


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Cujo's Mom said:


> I am so sorry to hear what you are going through Trevor, but stuff does happen. There is no judging someone who clearly loves their dog but due to physical illness cannot care for them. I hope you find her a home who will love her as much as you do. If there is anything I can do don't hesitate. We are all here for you. The best of luck to you my friend with rehoming, your family and your health.


thank you very much.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Nizmo said:


> i think this works LMK if doesnt.
> 
> https://www.paypal.com/us/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_account&nav=0


It didn't work.

any updates?


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

You can really see you love her and you are doing whats best for your family and yourself I know how physical illness can affect you. So I hope you get well can can move on and get better and find her a great home hoping everything works out with Krystal's friend


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I think Tiva's gunna love being a California girl  They are a really nice family and I'm sure she'll love all the attention from the kids. Plus I will take pics for you guy and give you weekly updates on how she's doing.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

so they are adopting her to your friend?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I think so. They are an awesome family who have expierence raising pits, they have a nice big fenced yard in the country and she will be the only dog so she'll get all the attention. His wife is friends with a lady who owns multiple APBT's and takes them to UKC and ADBA shows so she was thinking of working and showing her as well. I think this would be a great home for her and they said any time you guys want to come see her your always welcome


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

:woof::woof::woof::woof::woof:

that makes me happy! 
way to go for helping them, too awesome!!! :clap:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

YAY let us know for sure that is great news!!


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

great news!! Nizmo, cant remember.. where you from?


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

thank you for all your support. i really cant do this without it, so you guys have been making this as easy as it can be for me. so thank you guys 

she will be going to Cali, crystal has a great home lined up for her. THANK YOU kRYSTAL. i'll be calling you tomorrow, to try and start to get things going. 
right now my crohns is acting up really bad, i can barely get out of bed. oh i went with sarah to get a tag removed from her foot. no blood or anything, and i pass out. im just kind of scared, i cant be sick for when Sarah goes into labor. its freaking me out. so hopefully with the medications i can keep it controlled more so, i cant be admitted at this point in time, hospitals FREAK me out. i cant take it. lol.

*does anyone know how to post the pay pal link???*

thank you everyone, i need a support group and you guys really help me. :clap:


cEElint said:


> great news!! Nizmo, cant remember.. where you from?


grew up in portland, OR. moved across the rive to vancouver, WA.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

hopefully this works. LMK please.


*edit* didnt work...


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Nizmo, just post your payPal email address. Whoever wants to help can send you a payment as a personal gift and that way no one gets charged a fee.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

people get charged a fee? thats crap. lol

well this is the email that we set it up with.
the stupid code they gave me to embed to make things easier doesnt work on here.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I hate paypal with a vengeance so sorry I am no help there.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

[email protected]

but it would be awesome of this link worked


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i put the link in the track back box, and the link shows the button but when i post it doesnt show the paypal button


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm very happy you found her a good place Niz!! Hope all goes well and you can get her to them soon and you can start getting better!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

me too. thank you!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

everyone i have asked doesnt know either so im just going to have to try this.
LMK if your interested in a key chain, and LMK if you tried the link.

https://cms.paypal.com/us/cgi-bin/?cmd=_render-content&content_ID=marketing_us/send_money


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

well someone got the link to work.
use your paypal email, then hit the donate button. in the notes put your name and your SN and your address, and specify what your ordering. (using the price guide in the OP.)


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

trevor are you accepting donations when you've found her a home?


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

im accepting donations to get her to her new home.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Dang...i should have waited before i transferred my Paypal money to my moms ING account...i could have donated


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

From what I understand this was a drive to get her to Lisa. We should check in with dave to see if this is still okay since she has an actual home lined up now.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

dont worry about it!
im not looking for free money. the money i spent on putting these key chains didnt come out of my own pocket but out of my investors. so ultimately getting her to Cali. will be coming out of my business start up money.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Normally when you place a dog the new owners would pay for shipping, that is what I have done with all the dogs I have placed out of state. That is why I did not charge an adoption fee for Riot, they paid shipping and that was enough. See if they are willing to do that, if you need shipping ideas send me a pm it is not that expensive to fly a dog down or drive to get her, shipping would be more than gas to pick her up. This thread is closed because it is no longer about getting her to NM. Selling the key chains in the vendor section is an option and we are talking about that now. Thanks everyone for your help! Trevor Dave should be pming you so we can get this all figured out for you


----------

